# MANTECA HISPANIC CHAMBER/BROWN PERSUASION~CINCO DE MAYO "SHOW AND SHINE"...



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

MANTECA HISPANIC CHAMBER/ BROWN PERSUASION CC... PRESENT CINCO DE MAYO SHOW N SHINE,,FREE,, JUS BRING OUT YOUR RIDE AND BRING THE FAMILY AND ENJOY THE FESTIVITIES,, ALL DAY EVENT,,SET UP,,8AM---11AM,,,,FLYER COMIN SOON,,,INFO CONTACT BPCC..CC...WE HAVE SOMEWHERE TO SHOW OUR RIDES,,,,,....MAY 5th.....THERE WILL BE 5 PEOPLE'S CHOICE AWARDS..


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Robert84 said:


> TTT


wass up Rob....??


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

QUE PASO LOWRIDERS,, WE GOT A PLACE TO PARTY,, SATURDAY MAY 5TH,,, MANTECA,, ALL DAY FAMILY FESTIVAL,,KIDS CARNIVAL,,MUSIC,,FOOD,,BEER,,, SHOW N SHINE,,, BEHIND BEST BUY,,,OFF S.UNION..... LETS DO IT,,, PLUS ITS FREE.....*BPCC.. TTT.*


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*BUMPIN,,,, BPCC...TTT....CINCO DE MAYO,,,,*


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> QUE PASO LOWRIDERS,, WE GOT A PLACE TO PARTY,, SATURDAY MAY 5TH,,, MANTECA,, ALL DAY FAMILY FESTIVAL,,KIDS CARNIVAL,,MUSIC,,FOOD,,BEER,,, SHOW N SHINE,,, BEHIND BEST BUY,,,OFF S.UNION..... LETS DO IT,,, PLUS ITS FREE.....*BPCC.. TTT.*


Did someone say free , TRAFFIC be there


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

STOCKTON IMPALAS WILL BE THERE FOR A FEW HOURS. WE HAVE ANOTHER FUNCTION IN MODESTO LATER ON THAT EVENING THAT WE ARE GOING TO ATTEND ALSO.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

209impala said:


> STOCKTON IMPALAS WILL BE THERE FOR A FEW HOURS. WE HAVE ANOTHER FUNCTION IN MODESTO LATER ON THAT EVENING THAT WE ARE GOING TO ATTEND ALSO.


:thumbsup:



cherry 64 said:


> Did someone say free , TRAFFIC be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

209impala said:


> STOCKTON IMPALAS WILL BE THERE FOR A FEW HOURS. WE HAVE ANOTHER FUNCTION IN MODESTO LATER ON THAT EVENING THAT WE ARE GOING TO ATTEND ALSO.


WE MIGHT FOLLOW YOU DOWN THER,,, YOU NEVER KNOW,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> WE MIGHT FOLLOW YOU DOWN THER,,, YOU NEVER KNOW,,,:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*CINCO DE MAYO IN MANTECA,,,TTT...**WITH BPCC...ALL DAY FESTIVAL,,,,*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WUTZ UP BROWN PERSUASION CC....WE COMMITTED TO MODESTO ON CINCO DE MAYO.... BUT OUT OF RESPECT..CAUSE U GUYS ARE COMING TO OUR SHOW....ME AND ANOTHER MEMBER WILL SUPPORT YUR SHOW....WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE....SPENSA IT AINT ALL OF US.....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WUTZ UP BROWN PERSUASION CC....WE COMMITTED TO MODESTO ON CINCO DE MAYO.... BUT OUT OF RESPECT..CAUSE U GUYS ARE COMING TO OUR SHOW....ME AND ANOTHER MEMBER WILL SUPPORT YUR SHOW....WICKED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE....SPENSA IT AINT ALL OF US.....


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE...THANKS IN ADVANCE...SEE YOU SOON....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*BPCC TTT.... FOR CINCO DE MAYO FESTIVAL...*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

CINCO DE MAYO,,,GET THOS RIDES READI,, BRING THE FAMILIA AND ENJOY THE ALL DAY FESTIVAL....ENTERTAINMENT FOR ALL AGES...CARNIVAL RIDES FOR THE LIL ONES,, MUSIC, FOOD,, BEER GARDEN,,, PLUS DIFFRNT VENDORS...LETS HEAR IT FOR MANTECA...


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ uffin:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*CINCO DE MAYO FIESTA,,, TTT....*


----------



## fatboy209 (Jul 31, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> CINCO DE MAYO,,,GET THOS RIDES READI,, BRING THE FAMILIA AND ENJOY THE ALL DAY FESTIVAL....ENTERTAINMENT FOR ALL AGES...CARNIVAL RIDES FOR THE LIL ONES,, MUSIC, FOOD,, BEER GARDEN,,, PLUS DIFFRNT VENDORS...LETS HEAR IT FOR MANTECA...


:thumbsup: HOW BOUT ANY SINGLE HYNAZ FOR US SINGLE VATOZ....YUP.....


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :thumbsup: HOW BOUT ANY SINGLE HYNAZ FOR US SINGLE VATOZ....YUP.....


 *YUP,,, MANTECA HAS SOME FIRME LOOKING SINGLE HYNAZ,,IM SURE THER BE PLENTY OUT THER,,,,FREAKS COME OUT ON CINCO DE MAYO....:thumbsup:*


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

TTT


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*TTT.... CINCO DE MAYO*


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

bribri1 said:


> TTT


MANNN!WER YOU GUYS BEEN???GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS BACK ON HERE....:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

WHATS UP REY


STKN209 said:


> MANNN!WER YOU GUYS BEEN???GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS BACK ON HERE....:thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT ready to ride


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> WHATS UP REY


jus lowriding...how you been JR.???



bribri1 said:


> TTT ready to ride


thats what im talking about.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> *YUP,,, MANTECA HAS SOME FIRME LOOKING SINGLE HYNAZ,,IM SURE THER BE PLENTY OUT THER,,,,FREAKS COME OUT ON CINCO DE MAYO....:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> *YUP,,, MANTECA HAS SOME FIRME LOOKING SINGLE HYNAZ,,IM SURE THER BE PLENTY OUT THER,,,,FREAKS COME OUT ON CINCO DE MAYO....:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

CINCO DE MAYO,, CAR SHOW SOUTH UNION ROAD OFF HWY 120 BYPASS,SOUTH OF THE FREWAY,, BEHIND BEST BUY,, YOU CAN SEE IT OFF THE FREWAY...LETS PARTY SHOW OFF THOOS LOWS...


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*CINCO DE MAYO FESTIVAL,, FAMILY EVENT,,, ENJOY THE DAY,, BRING YOUR LO LO,,, AND THE FAMILIA....THINGS TO DO FOR EVERYONE....*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T`T`T`:thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

What time do we need to roll in there by?


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> *CINCO DE MAYO FESTIVAL,, FAMILY EVENT,,, ENJOY THE DAY,, BRING YOUR LO LO,,, AND THE FAMILIA....THINGS TO DO FOR EVERYONE....*


*SET UP TIME 8am---11am--FESTIVAL RUNS FROM 11AM---8PM,,,,THERS SUPOZE TO BE A SMALL CARNIVAL FOR THE KIDS*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## PapaBear2o9 (May 25, 2011)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> *SET UP TIME 8am---11am--FESTIVAL RUNS FROM 11AM---8PM,,,,THERS SUPOZE TO BE A SMALL CARNIVAL FOR THE KIDS*


*SOUNDS GOOD..*:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*CINCO DE MAYO FESTIVAL,,,,,,,BPCC TTT........*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS MANANA @ SONICS AND AT THE FESTIVAL SATURDAY :thumbsup:*


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT 209 Valley


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

See you guys bright and early......:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WE ARE GONNA BE SELLING PRESALE TICKETS TOMMOROW AT THIS EVENT ,,, WE ARE ALSO ACCEPTING PRE REG FORMS AND VENDOR SPACES. OR YOU CAN BUY TICKETS ONLINE JUST CLICK THIS LINK: http://wicked-ridaz-carshow.ticketleap.com/


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Getting the ride ready to hit the streets


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

bribri1 said:


> Getting the ride ready to hit the streets


GETTING READY TO ROLL OUT THERE


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

SEE U OUT THERE


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

Cars will be parked out behind JCPenny next to freeway if ur headed out this way and can't find us


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

FatAl 63 said:


> Cars will be parked out behind JCPenny next to freeway if ur headed out this way and can't find us


We are right off the union rd exit. Off 120


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

can we come in late


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

*GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS, BROWN PERSUASION, NEXT TIME I'LL TRY 2 STAY A LITTLE LATER, BUT MY LITTLE GIRL WANTED 2 GO HOME EARLY..... PLUS NOBODY WAS PASSING OUT ANY BUD LIGHTS..:facepalm::facepalm:..... LOL..... SEE YOU GUYS NEXT TIME.*


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Had a good time today thanks homies


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

even tho i showed up late. had a good time hangin with Stockton's own! thanks for followin me back guys !:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

ANTDOGG said:


> can we come in late


Thanks for coming out ANTDOGG...



globalwarming said:


> *GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS, BROWN PERSUASION, NEXT TIME I'LL TRY 2 STAY A LITTLE LATER, BUT MY LITTLE GIRL WANTED 2 GO HOME EARLY..... PLUS NOBODY WAS PASSING OUT ANY BUD LIGHTS..:facepalm::facepalm:..... LOL..... SEE YOU GUYS NEXT TIME.*


SHIT YOU KNOW YOU COULDVE GONE IN ONE OF THE ICE CHESTS YOUR PASSED THAT POINT..:roflmao:



bribri1 said:


> Had a good time today thanks homies


THANK YOU BRO...ILL KEEP IN TOUCH CUZ WE GOT ALOT OF THINGS HAPPENING THIS SUMMER.....



SINFUL1 said:


> even tho i showed up late. had a good time hangin with Stockton's own! thanks for followin me back guys !:thumbsup:


NO PROBLEM THANKS BRANDON FOR THE PICS....CAN ALWAYS COUNT ON YOU....FOR THE PICS...WE LOOKED GOOD!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CHILLIN AT BPCC ....SHOW N SHINE..HAD A FIRME TIME HOMIEZ....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


thanks homiez for showing up////:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> thanks homiez for showing up////:thumbsup:


ANYTIME BRO....COME CHECK OUT SONICZ ONE FRIDAY IN MODESTO....AND A HAVE A GOOD TIME......:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn, I forgot about this. Any more pics?


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*THANKS TO ALL WHO ATTENDED OUR EVENT,,WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT AND WE TRY TO SUPPORT AS MANY OF THE OTHER EVENTS THAT WE CAN..HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME,,THANKS,, BPCC...*


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> *THANKS TO ALL WHO ATTENDED OUR EVENT,,WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT AND WE TRY TO SUPPORT AS MANY OF THE OTHER EVENTS THAT WE CAN..HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME,,THANKS,, BPCC...*


We had a good time out there :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> *THANKS TO ALL WHO ATTENDED OUR EVENT,,WE APPRECIATE THE SUPPORT AND WE TRY TO SUPPORT AS MANY OF THE OTHER EVENTS THAT WE CAN..HOPE YOU ALL HAD A GOOD TIME,,THANKS,, BPCC...*


:thumbsup:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*THANK YOU,,, SEE YOU ALL NEXT YEAR,,,, BPCC,, and MANTECA HISPANIC CHAMBER*


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

THANKS IMPALAS AND CLASSIC IMAGE FOR ATTENDING AND THE PICS.....:thumbsup:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*CINCO DE MAYO IN DOWNTOWN MANTECA,,, WITH BROWN PERSUASION CC....CAR SHOW,,FAMILY FUN,,MUSIC PLUS MORE,,,2013,,,, NEW YEAR,,BIGGER N BETTER,,,,MARK YOUR DAY WITH US,,,MORE INFO SOON....BPCC...PRES...THANKS*


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> *CINCO DE MAYO IN DOWNTOWN MANTECA,,, WITH BROWN PERSUASION CC....CAR SHOW,,FAMILY FUN,,MUSIC PLUS MORE,,,2013,,,, NEW YEAR,,BIGGER N BETTER,,,,MARK YOUR DAY WITH US,,,MORE INFO SOON....BPCC...PRES...THANKS*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*BPCC TTT...*


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*BPCC TTT......................*


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> *CINCO DE MAYO IN DOWNTOWN MANTECA,,, WITH BROWN PERSUASION CC....CAR SHOW,,FAMILY FUN,,MUSIC PLUS MORE,,,2013,,,, NEW YEAR,,BIGGER N BETTER,,,,MARK YOUR DAY WITH US,,,MORE INFO SOON....BPCC...PRES...THANKS*


any more info on this yet?


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

NOT YET BROTHER,,,BUTE ITS GOIN TO BE DOWNTOWN MANTECA ALONG WITH THE CINCO DE MAYO FESTIVITIES,,,,LOTS OF FUN,,,


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*Bump*_


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*bumpin ttt...*


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT LAST YEAR SHOW WAS KOOL FORGIVEN C.C.WILL BE THERE.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

bribri1 said:


> TTT LAST YEAR SHOW WAS KOOL FORGIVEN C.C.WILL BE THERE.


Thanks bro for the support!!!


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Come out and have some fun... No worries abt cops harassing u.. Some family fun...TTT


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: Check out my facebook page with upcoming flyers photo album

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jimmys-Low-Low-Production/118054378306882?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT!!*_


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

knightbandit88 said:


> _*TTT!!*_


Thanks for the bump... Homie!!


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

STKN209 said:


> Thanks for the bump... Homie!!


No Problem..:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*BPCC TTT.....BUMP CITY,,,,*


----------



## malo_red_motown (Sep 1, 2010)

MODESTO IMPALAS will be there


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

malo_red_motown said:


> MODESTO IMPALAS will be there


Thanks!!!!..Bro..To The Top...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

See you at your show!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ralph B presents said:


> See you at your show!


Koo


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

MANTECA CINCO DE MAYO TO BE HELD AT '' MANTECAS LIBRARY PARK '' TATS DOWNTOWN,,,ALL DAY FAMILY FESTIVITIES,,11am --8pm,,,SHOW N SHINE CAR SHOW,,SPONSORED BY BROWN PERSUASION CC,,,,FREE ENTRY,,,COME PARK SHOW UR RIDE AND ENJOY THE DAY,,,,1st place,,$100.00,,,2nd place $75.00,,,3rd place $50.00,,,,set,up from 7:30----11:00 am,,,,LIL FLYER COMIN SOON....THANK YOU..


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR' FORGIVEN MINISTRY CC'209


----------



## Robert84 (Feb 8, 2008)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> MANTECA CINCO DE MAYO TO BE HELD AT '' MANTECAS LIBRARY PARK '' TATS DOWNTOWN,,,ALL DAY FAMILY FESTIVITIES,,11am --8pm,,,SHOW N SHINE CAR SHOW,,SPONSORED BY BROWN PERSUASION CC,,,,FREE ENTRY,,,COME PARK SHOW UR RIDE AND ENJOY THE DAY,,,,1st place,,$100.00,,,2nd place $75.00,,,3rd place $50.00,,,,set,up from 7:30----11:00 am,,,,LIL FLYER COMIN SOON....THANK YOU..


TTT.:h5:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*BPCC.....CINCO DE MAYO SHOW N SHINE,,MANTECA LIBRARY PARK,,,SUNDAY MAY 4TH,,2014,,, FUN FOR ALL DA FAMILIA,,COME OUT AND ENJOY,,, MORE INFO COMIN SOON....BROWN PERSUASION CC.*


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

TTT


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

CINCO DE MAYO MAY 4TH,,2014,,,, MANTECA,,,, MARK IT DOWN


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> CINCO DE MAYO MAY 4TH,,2014,,,, MANTECA,,,, MARK IT DOWN


THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELLED,,, WER CELEBRATING AT STRIBLY PARK,,, SUNDAY MAY 4TH,,,10AM TILL DUSK,,,, ALL CLUB PICNIC,,, SEE YOU ALL THERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> THIS EVENT HAS BEEN CANCELLED,,, WER CELEBRATING AT STRIBLY PARK,,, SUNDAY MAY 4TH,,,10AM TILL DUSK,,,, ALL CLUB PICNIC,,, SEE YOU ALL THERE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Our Cinco de Mayo Show in Manteca has been canceled at thistime due to a disagreement between the venue and Brown Persuasion CC. They havedecided last minute to reach out to another promoter to run their show andcharge an entry fee which we are against therefore we have decided to part waysand NOT ATTEND this event. We hope that our fellow clubs and solo rider supporterswill do the same and instead join us for an ALL CLUB PICNIC celebration atStribley Park on Sunday May 4th from 10am till dusk. Help us take itback to the old school days and line up the park with some bad ass rides. Sobust out them ice chest, barbeques and load up the familia cause its going downMay 4th at Stribley Park in Stockton. NOTE: **This is a Family Eventso please take the drama somewhere else!** Gracias!


----------

